# Cheese stuffed in sausage ABT ??



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 23, 2021)

Instead of mixing grated cheese in sausage thinking of trying to take a chuck of cheese wrapped with sausage and put in jalapeno wrapped in bacon.  Do you think that would work or am I better off just mixing?  Will be doing this morning to put in smoker with ribs.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 23, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Do you think that would work or am I better off just mixing?



Go for it Brian!! There's nothing to lose. We all try out-of-the-box things and this one sounds very viable. Heck, it almost sounds like a complete meal wrapped in a pepper  

Keep us posted,
Robert


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 23, 2021)

Went to store yesterday to get one thing and came back with everything but it.  You haven't done that before have you?  Got to make a run now and think maybe pick up string cheese.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 23, 2021)

I have not tried it Brian but I like the idea. Gonna wait and see how yours come out and either follow exactly or make slight modifications based on your review. They sound really good

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 23, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Went to store yesterday to get one thing and came back with everything but it. You haven't done that before have you?


Just yesterday . Forgot the one thing I went for . Lucky for me my son works there , so I just make a phone call and put my order in . 



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> chuck of cheese wrapped with sausage


Should work just fine . My son does a meatball stuffed with motz that's really good .


----------



## Buckeye1 (Oct 23, 2021)

It should work. A local restaurant takes strips of mozzarella cheese the size of string cheese and wraps with wonton to make their mozzarella sticks. It is incredible.


----------



## mr_whipple (Oct 23, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Instead of mixing grated cheese in sausage thinking of trying to take a chuck of cheese wrapped with sausage and put in jalapeno wrapped in bacon.  Do you think that would work or am I better off just mixing?  Will be doing this morning to put in smoker with ribs.


 Sounds like a capital idea! I'm doing some lamb ribs on the pellet pooper later and now it looks like some ABT as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2021)

I think string cheese sounds like a good idea.
Now you just need to find some BIG jalapeños!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 23, 2021)

Ribs going seasoning with Jeff's sweet heat rub and Abt's ready.  Will see.  Hopefully most cheese will stay in?  Have some garlic bread working also.  That work area is all I have in this small kitchen!  I have small room in front of kitchen that could knock out wall but every time I add up the $$$ I stay I can live with it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 23, 2021)

Waiting on a finished pic.......or did you eat the mushrooms?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 24, 2021)

Smoked for about 2.5 hours.  This is them after pulling.  No leakage but the bacon underneath not get done.  







Should have not used foil pan and sat directly on grate.   I put in toaster over at 375 for 20 minutes and bottom still not done.  Turned them over and put under broiler to finished.  Should of just put them in a pan to finish bottom.  The where very good.  Used hot Italian sausage.  Ate 3 of them than later still so full only ate one rib.  Was hoping would help clean out sinus as its gone down into my lungs now but this morning seem to feel better.  These bigger peppers not as spicy.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 24, 2021)

And another thing to add to my SB cook. Looks darn good Brian. 
Jim


----------

